
When is What Users Want Not Enough for a Business? - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/04/can-what-users-want-not-be-enough-for-a-business.html
======
johnrob
"But sometimes you see entrepreneurs targeting really small niches where their
user base is also not willing to pay a lot for their product.

To escape this pitfall, you can broaden your user base by making your product
useful to more potential users. You can also try to make your product higher
value"

I'd like to generalize this advice:

"If your problem is x and y, then try to shoot for ^x and ^y."

------
run4yourlives
For everyone that is in love with Facebook/mySpace, I'd like to reiterate that
their challenge right now is firmly embedded in point number 3.

Also note that the lack of advice for that point correlates to the difficulty
of the situation. You'd be well advised to let FB sort out their issues prior
to building a business model on providing apps for them.

------
pg
When there aren't enough of them and/or they don't want it enough.

~~~
run4yourlives
I actually had to down-mod you here because I think even you'll admit that a 3
for basically echoing the first point (out of 4) of the article isn't well
deserved. :-)

You're correct of course, but the article does a much better job at explaining
this.

------
delano
I think the point is that you need to start with what users want, otherwise
all that other stuff is irrelevant anyway.

~~~
pchristensen
But also pick the right users.

------
edw519
Build what they need, not what they want.

Then marketing becomes helping them to want what they already need.

------
redorb
seems time to exit to a opensource - non profit .. and find a new niche` -
having an opensource helpful project on your resume` can't hurt your next job
or startup.

